# Are all vibe pumps interchangeable?



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

The vibe pump of my Little Gem still seems to run, but has cut out on me recently when I overfilled my portafilter. It stopped working for a couple of hours, and the pump kicked back in the next time I turned the machine on. I have hence come to the conclusion that the pump needs to be replaced.

From a look at the partslist Fracino doesn't seem to specify what exactly the specs are for the Little Gem's UKLA pump, and there don't seem to be very many Fracino-specific pumps on the bay. Hence, I was wondering - are all vibe pumps specific to each machine, or is it just a case of finding something with an output higher than the OPV and I'm sorted?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nightslayer said:


> The vibe pump of my Little Gem still seems to run, but has cut out on me recently when I overfilled my portafilter. It stopped working for a couple of hours, and the pump kicked back in the next time I turned the machine on. I have hence come to the conclusion that the pump needs to be replaced.
> 
> From a look at the partslist Fracino doesn't seem to specify what exactly the specs are for the Little Gem's UKLA pump, and there don't seem to be very many Fracino-specific pumps on the bay. Hence, I was wondering - are all vibe pumps specific to each machine, or is it just a case of finding something with an output higher than the OPV and I'm sorted?


An Ulka EL or EX 5 should fit fine.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

First you could give it a try by cleaning the mushroom valves and checking the small plastic ball inside the pump, you can buy a new one at any time. I have come back to life several pumps like this. If buying new ULKA EX5 is fine.


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

Cheers for the replies, exactly what I needed! L&R, I've only ever heard of the mushroom in the E61 grouphead, I presume you are talking about valves in the pump? I've never taken the pump out so am not entirely sure - do I have to take the pump apart to do this and check the plastic ball? (Also does anyone know how difficult, or not, it is to extract the vibe pump from a Little Gem?)


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes I meant small rubber valves w springs.

Take a look at this video if smth goes wrong you can buy a new pump, they are cheap on ebay.

Disregard that this is not a coffee machine







pump is same:

BR

[video=youtube;AGsl-0QmaAM]


----------

